# Safe Paint?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

I am wanting to paint my shed when it's sorted, are there any paints that are better or safer to use?

I wouldn't put any mice in until the paint was dry though

Thanks


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

any water based paint or wood preservative would be safe to use as is non toxic


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

pro-petz said:


> any water based paint or wood preservative would be safe to use as is non toxic


Thankyou


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

if you UK based all water based paint has a blue disc on its label with a wave pattern showing it low voc content red disc is solvent based so possible toxic and certainly strong odour. water based virtually odourless and drying time much quicker


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

pro-petz said:


> if you UK based all water based paint has a blue disc on its label with a wave pattern showing it low voc content red disc is solvent based so possible toxic and certainly strong odour. water based virtually odourless and drying time much quicker[/quote
> Thanks for the info  Yes I'm in the UK


----------

